# Looking for a Wood with Voids!



## BeSquare (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a wood (probably stabilized) That has nice coloration and small voids in it.  The reason is I'm looking to make a Rollerball and a Fountain Pen for my wife who's going to be finishing her Masters in Library Science in the spring, and I want a blank that I can fill the voids with crushed lapis lazuli which is her favorite color.

Any recommendations?

- Rich


----------



## Hendu3270 (Dec 13, 2012)

I picked up a few pieces of Tasmainian Eucalyptus Burl from Woodcraft awhile back and found voids in almost every blank I've cut from them. These are not stabilized and several of them had so many voids I had to use some thin CA to hold them together so I could turn to final shape without them coming apart. Here's a couple I've done recently...


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 13, 2012)

That's exactly the type of look I'm looking for!  I'm going to have to check those out for sure.  Thanks a bunch!


Hendu3270 said:


> I picked up a few pieces of Tasmainian Eucalyptus Burl from Woodcraft awhile back and found voids in almost every blank I've cut from them. These are not stabilized and several of them had so many voids I had to use some thin CA to hold them together so I could turn to final shape without them coming apart. Here's a couple I've done recently...


----------



## jrap (Dec 13, 2012)

woodturningz has the same thing but I believe they call it eucalyptus gum vein burl. here is the product #PBEUCGUMVB


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 13, 2012)

jrap said:


> woodturningz has the same thing but I believe they call it eucalyptus gum vein burl. here is the product #PBEUCGUMVB



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Dec 13, 2012)

jrap said:


> woodturningz has the same thing but I believe they call it eucalyptus gum vein burl. here is the product #PBEUCGUMVB


 

Actually the blanks they have that are just called "Eucaplyptus Burl" are exactly what I ended up with after slicing the blocks I purchased from Woodcraft.

The one you posted above (Eucalyptus gum vein burl), is freakin' extreme!! Serious voids in those. I may have to order a few of those as well. Thanks for the headsup!!


----------



## Akula (Dec 13, 2012)

if you want to fill some voids, can't beat skeleton cactus LOL


----------



## Timbo (Dec 13, 2012)

Another wood you want to consider is Ramon Stump Burl. Beautiful wood and lots of holes to fill.  I got some from one of our members, if you're interested I'll to find his name.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Dec 13, 2012)

Red gum burl or I believe it is red morrell as well. Jarrah also has some pockets. available here


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 13, 2012)

Buckeye burl can be known for it's voids too.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh gezzzz, do you want some blanks with amazing/big/deep, etc. etc., from  many different wood species including the Eucalyptus Burl which I call mine Spotted Gum Burl as they come from a Spotted Gum tree, I have a few "thousands" of them however, they are in Australia...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 13, 2012)

jrap said:


> woodturningz has the same thing but I believe they call it eucalyptus gum vein burl. here is the product #PBEUCGUMVB



Those make me really wish I had casting equipment!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 13, 2012)

Those make me really wish I had casting equipment!

I get away with just using a casting resin, pour it in slowly and sit it on any thing that will vibrate, Scroll Saw, lathe with a lump of wood in the chuck, it is usually enough to get the bubbles out.
Kryn


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 13, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> I get away with just using a casting resin, pour it in slowly and sit it on any thing that will vibrate, Scroll Saw, lathe with a lump of wood in the chuck, it is usually enough to get the bubbles out.
> Kryn



You're gona get me in trouble... I was banned from buying anymore balnk material!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Dec 14, 2012)

Akula said:


> if you want to fill some voids, can't beat skeleton cactus LOL


 
That's a beautiful pen indeed. One thing I gravitate towards, however, is a very erratic pattern of voids, or actually no pattern at all to them. Just few here and there of varying sizes.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 14, 2012)

find some mesquite with worm holes.


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 14, 2012)

You guys have given me some great ideas here, I already ordered a few to play with as test blanks before I make the final pen.  Looking at also doing some work with silver/aluminum on it as well with an ebony finial on the end.  Should turn out nice!


----------



## plantman (Dec 14, 2012)

Akula said:


> if you want to fill some voids, can't beat skeleton cactus LOL


 
Actual name is " Cholla " Cactus. Blanks can be bought from PSI for one, others sell blanks and raw cactus. Makes an interesting pen.   Jim S


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 14, 2013)

If you are looking for something like this





I can send you some.  It is mulberry crown.  I'll send you a small flat rate box full for the cost of shipping.


----------



## dtswebb (Dec 14, 2013)

Rich,

Bad Dogs Burl Source has many pen blanks that contain voids and the folks there are great to work with.

Matthew


----------



## robutacion (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I done this before, the *thread is over 12 months old*, I'm sure he had plenty of time to get what he was looking for...!

Cheers
George


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry bout that.  For some reason the thread came up on "new posts"  I should have checked the date.


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 15, 2013)

It's all good I still appreciate the information.


----------

